
Offer HN: I'll design what you code - niico
Hi guys,<p>I'm an entrepreneur bootstrapping my project and I would like to do some design work in the meantime.<p>I have worked with a couple HNers and they were very happy about what I've designed for them.
Some of my work was featured at css design galleries<p>What can I do for you?
From a website design with valid  w3c xhtml, a complete brand identity to
an iPhone, iPad or web app design.<p>Since I don't have a live portfolio and my dribbble account has just a few shots (http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia/)
what I offer is to send you a draft of the design and see if you like it or not.<p>You have my email at my profile info. Let's do it!
======
niico
Clickable link to my Dribbble account. <http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

------
robflynn
I need some design work for one of my projects. It's actually a byproduct of
my main startup that I've decided to market as well.

I will working on pulling together a bit of information for you before
contacting so that we can discuss your interest.

Cheers.

------
dannyr
You guys should avail of Nico's skills.

Nico has done several excellent designs for our startup.

Thanks Nico!

------
rnugent
Just emailed you with a great opportunity to stretch your skills and make a
mark for yourself in the consumerization of enterprise software, one of the
hottest markets for designers today.

------
krishmv
Just emailed you Nico...it'll be great if you could have a look at the shots I
sent you and share some thoughts.

~~~
niico
Just wrote you back! Awesome product btw!

------
codeslush
Emailed you. I hope you can help me out! Didn't see this until now and
thinking I may be too late.

------
taphangum
Just sent you an email

